#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Mrt hws >

## voegg

Hallo an alle Betroffenen, 
ich habe im Anhang mein MRT Befund angefügt.
Symptome, Schwindel Gangstörung.
Termin beim Neurochirug ergab eine Empfehlung zur OP.
Mittlerweile hat sich mein Zustand erheblich verbessert und ich weiß nicht so genau was ich machen soll.
Freue mich auf Antworten.
Viele Grüße
Volker

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Guten Morgen, 
C = Halswirbel
4/5, 5/6, 6/7 = den entsprechenden Wirbel betreffend 
Auf Höhe des 4./5. Halswirbels zeigt sich ein ausgeprägter Verschleiß unter Mitnahme von Bandscheibengewebe. Die Austrittsöffnungen der Nerven (auch Neuroforamen genannt) des 5. Halswirbelkörpers ist durch die Veränderung eingeengt, vor allem zeigt sich aber auch eine Kompression des Rückenmarks - heißt: es wird Druck auf das Rückenmark ausgeübt. 
Auf Höhe des 5./6. und 6./7. Halswirbels zeigt sich lediglich eine Einengung der Austrittsöffnungen.  
Viele Grüße

----------

